# My Traincase



## powder_puff (Sep 17, 2006)

My very small but beloved stash:


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Great stuff!!

I have one of those lil traincases too! that's where i sometimes put the e/s's in when i travel


----------



## Dlo (Sep 17, 2006)

woooooow


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 17, 2006)

I like ur traincase,were did u get it from??


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 17, 2006)

Such a cool case, its not small at all!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice collection.  Love that red traincase.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2006)

NICE! mmm chanel and dior.. my first 2 loves before i discovered mac. lol.


----------



## Kim. (Sep 18, 2006)

That's small? ahaha That's a lot of Dior and Chanel stuff!


----------



## powder_puff (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 
_I like ur traincase,were did u get it from??_

 

It's from Shoppers drug mart. It came with a whole load of crappy generic mu inside which I threw out and I love the case

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 
_NICE! mmm chanel and dior.. my first 2 loves before i discovered mac. lol._

 
I've slowed down on chanel and dior purchases now too. I'm addicted to buying pigments as you can tell, I still need so many more! But check out YSL eyeshadows they are the silkiest shadows you'll ever try


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

mine is a smaller case tho ;-/


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 25, 2006)

great stuff. i also love the packaging of the boxes


----------

